# trolling motor for skiff



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes 24v 80# for that hull, they are not real light. You will have longer battery life, run time and power. If weight is an issue go with lithium batteries.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a 24v 70lb thrust Motor Guide Xi3 on my EVOx. More than enough power and speed. Go with lithium no mater what.


----------

